#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Σύσταση για διαχωρισμό οικοπέδου

## cv1987

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα. 

Έχω κάποια ερωτήματα όσον άφορα τη σύσταση κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας, μιας και πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι με κάτι τέτοιο. 
Οικόπεδο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι, ένα μέρος είναι εντός οικισμού και ένα μέρος είναι εκτός οικισμού. 
Σε αυτό που είναι εντός οικισμού θέλει να κάνει σύσταση ώστε να το χωρίσει σε δύο ίσες ιδιοκτησίες (όσο γίνεται) και στη συνέχεια να προχωρήσει με οικοδομική άδεια σε κάθε ιδιοκτησία.
1)Κατ αρχάς η σύσταση θα είναι μία και θα περιγράφει τα ποσοστά ιδιοκτησίας? και ένα τοπογραφικό στο οποίο θα φαίνεται πως χωρίζεται το οικόπεδο?

1) Οι ιδιοκτησίες που θα προκύψουν πρέπει να έχουν πρόσωπο στο δρόμο κάποια συγκεκριμένα μέτρα? Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι με τον τρόπο που θα χωριστεί το οικόπεδο η μία ιδιοκτησία δεν θα έχει πρόσωπο στο δρόμο αλλά θα έχει 3-4 μετρα όπου θα είναι ο δρόμος για να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στην δεύτερη ιδιοκτησία.

2)Το τμήμα του οικοπέδου που είναι εκτός οικισμού μετά τη σύσταση παραμένει στον ιδιοκτήτη όλου του οικοπέδου?

3) Το τμήμα εκτός οικισμού μπορεί﻿ να χρησι﻿μοποιηθεί για δρόμο με κάποιο τρόπο?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, σόρρυ αν κάνω αστείες ερωτήσεις....

----------

